# Lyrics of the song you're listening to?



## Foxhound3857 (Feb 1, 2010)

This was a popular thread back when I was a member and Mod of Furry2Furry (F2F). I'm not sure if it has been done here, sorry if it has, but I thought it'd be cool to have it here too. 

So, what I'm listening to right now: 

*Hell Frozen Rain.
*Artist: Mary Elizabeth Mcglynn. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSWMDgzHAqM
_In your mind's eye lives a memory_
_ Hard to find, blinded by sorrow_
_ And her cold voice sings a melody_
_ Hear her sing, hell frozen rain falls down_

_ She can't hear your voice._
_ She can't hear you call_
_ You have burned your choice_
_ If you're here, can you prove you're really here?_

_ There is a moment in time_
_ When all the cards that you've played divide_
_ You feel the temperature dive_
_ And all your demons inside come crashing through_

_ In your mind's eye lives a memory_
_ Hard to find, blinded by sorrow_
_ And a strange voice sings a melody_
_ Hear it sing, hell frozen rain falls down_

_ Everything is wrong_
_ This is not my home, is it?_
_ Do I know your face?_
_ Does my mind wish to forget?_

_ A toast to lonely souls_
_ Who never could take control of life_
_ And all the missing we love_
_ I hope the darkness they find will give them light_

_ In your mind's eye lives a memory_
_ Hard to find, blinded by pain_
_ And a cold voice sings a melody_
_ Hear it sing, hell frozen rain_

_ Our safe hearts feeling dangerous_
_ Missing truth frozen in lies_
_ Is your family just a memory?_
_ Once again, hell frozen rain falls down_

_ Of all these pieces of broken dreams_
_ This one that scares and confuses me_
_ If all these things that you say are true_
_ You should be someone I always knew_

_ In your mind's eye lives a memory_
_ Hard to find, blinded by pain_
_ And your father sings a melody_
_ Hear him sing, hell frozen rain_

_ Our safe hearts feeling dangerous_
_ Missing truth frozen in lies_
_ Are your loved ones just a memory?_
_ Burning pain, hell frozen rain falls down_
_ Down..._

_ Life is cold here. Empty hallowed ground_
_ In my head blood-colored rain falls down_​


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2010)

-the gangrenous sexual aspect of raping mephitic wounds- by -vomit erection-

feculent infection all over the torso malignant necrotising tissue
unrecognazable flesh deformation including clotless wounds
melting inner organs during the infectious decay of the body
rotting living skin and pus dripping eyes...
i push my self beyond the limits of sexual delight ever known
lust so vile and verminous...malignant urge of raping mephitic wounds
stucking my cock deeper the warm tissue extracts pus
gurgling around my penis fussing with my semen and juices
tapping it upon the bleeding sores...unspeakable sexual urge
shivering in gangrenous acrotomophilic orgasms i cum 
watching them twist in pain covered in sores and pulsating rotting flesh
my only desire to fill that putrid pus gushing wound with my sperm
fucking all over the infected corpse licking the streaming red
never known the squeezed sore could bleed as much as in my sick dreams
my body gore covered my cock pus embraced as i continue my necrotic adventures
it seems not enough when i raped the mephitic wound
my blood craving mind deminds more than hell could offer
menstrual rivers of boiling uterus remains
bubbling mud of splattered fetuses containing my semenal discharge
still searching for more the need of rotting wounds blackens my mind
all my nerves thirst for more...this thick black blood streaming
dripping and gurgling...the indulging process of flesh mutation 
this gangrenous sexual aspect of rapping mephitic wounds
they call me sick...
but trail of gore is what they find
they fear my needs
but dream of fucking dead
mephitic wounds is what i crave


----------



## Jelly (Feb 1, 2010)

*Wildwood Flower* by the Carter Family	

Oh, I'll twine with my mingles and waving black hair
With the roses so red and the lilies so fair
And the myrtle so bright with the emerald hue
The pale and the leader and eyes look like blue

Oh I'll dance, I will sing and my laugh shall be gay
I will charm every heart, in his crown I will sway
When I woke from my dreaming, my idol was clay
All portion of love had all flown away

Oh he taught me to love him and promised to love
And to cherish me over all others above
How my heart is now wond'ring no mis'ry can tell
He's left me no warning, no words of farewell

Oh, he taught me to love him and called me his flower
That was blooming to cheer him through life's dreary hour
Oh, I long to see him and regret the dark hour
He's gone and neglected this pale wildwood flower


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2010)

Um, okay.

"Suicide is Painless" - Johnny Mandel

Through early morning fog I see.
Visions of the things to be.
The pains that are withheld for me.
I realize and I can seeâ€¦
That suicide is painless.
It brings on many changes.
And I can take or leave it if I pleaseâ€¦
The game of life is hard to play.
I'm gonna lose it anyway.
The losing card I'll some day lay.
So this is all I have to say...
Suicide is painless.
It brings on many changes.
And I can take or leave it if I please.
The sword of time will pierce our skin.
It doesn't hurt when it begins.
But as it works its way on in...
The pain grows stronger watch it bring...
Suicide is painless.
It brings on many changes.
And I can take or leave it if I please.
A brave man once requested me.
To answer questions that are key.
Is it to be or not to be?
And I replied "Oh why ask me"...
Suicide is painless.
It brings on many changes.
And I can take or leave it if I please...
And you can do the same thing if you please...​


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBIU08EPt14
Best damn song in the whole damn world!

Makes me proud to be a furry... Anyway

Scum of the earth wallowing in the fetid
remains of their worthless existence
Devouring the maggots of past mistakes
from within a shell made of
putrid coagulated vaginal secretions

Like misery unborn the undead walk
a marathon of leprosy and insatiable thirst
for the fluids of the anguished

limbs fall like rain, a river of lividity
blunt force autopsy upon the living,
gaged raped and mangled with rotting limbs and organs
in orifices of congealing agony

drive-by dinosaur unbirthing

and everything is fine
as our stars collide
a million shards of light and sound
thrown before they all fall down
in this universe
i am about to burst
a million cracks seep through me
blue light shines for you to see

the rotting return from whench they came
to a womb of liquidfied death

time flows in reverse as the entrails become
nothing but a flesh soup of carnal desires

the sun and the stars
and the sky above
a circle of light
for our love
the sun and the stars
and the sky above
a circle of light
for our love

excreted bones and carcasses
blacken the skies with the stench of
torrential decay

(and everything is fine
as our stars collide
a million shards of light and sound
thrown before they all fall down
in this universe
i am about to burst
a million cracks seep through me
blue light shines for you to see)


----------



## vinylwolf (Feb 1, 2010)

_*Mono  Playboys lyrics*_​
I survived despite you
I survived despite you
'Cause I  lived in you
'Cause I lived in you
I survived despite you 
(  Repeat 'til the end )
-----
Songs really more about the down tempo electronica
but I still love it <3


----------



## Foxhound3857 (Feb 1, 2010)

vinylwolf said:


> _*Mono  Playboys lyrics*_​
> I survived despite you
> I survived despite you
> 'Cause I  lived in you
> ...



Not that I have a problem with what anyone listens to, but finally a song that's not dark and morbid in its lyrics.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 1, 2010)

Bimini Girl by Joseph Spence

oh my god
i dont know
you tell me
jesus christ

wait

here
while i was trying to figure it out i went to a different song

*I Wish the Wars Were All Over* by Tim Eriksen

Down by deep water where the sweet linden stand 
I saw pretty Polly wringing her hands
The song that she sung made the whole grove to ring
My Billy has left me to fight for a king
And I wish the wars were all over

I stood in amaze to hear what she said
I'll follow my Billy whether living or dead
The notes that she sang were the nightingale's notes
How the lark and the linnet they warble their throats
And I wish the wars were all over

I said my dear Polly if you'll stay with me
I'll make you as happy as happy can be
"Oh no," then she said, "that never can be,
I'll never be happy 'til my Billy I see."
And I wish the wars were all over
Now from my parents I'll haste and away
I'll ring myself out in a young man's array
And every company that I pass by
I'll ask for my Billy or where he does lie
And I wish the wars were all over


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 1, 2010)

*Yo Soy Aquel -- Raquel
*
Yo soy aquel,
Que cada noche te persigue.
Yo soy aquel,
Que por quererte ya no vive.
El que te espera, el que te suea,
El que quisiera ser el dueo 
De tu amor, de tu amor.
Yo soy aquel,
Que por quererte da la vida.
Yo soy aquel,
Que estando lejos no te olvida.
El que te espera, el que te suea,
Aquel que reza cada noche por tu amor.
Y estoy aqu, aqu para quererte.
Estoy aqu, aqu para adorarte.
Yo estoy aqu, aqu para decirte:
Que como yo nadie te amo.
Yo soy aquel,
Que por tenerte da la vida.
Yo soy aquel,
Que estando lejos no te olvida.
El que te espera, el que te suea;
Aquel que reza cada noche por tu amor.
Y estoy aqu, aqu para quererte.
Estoy aqu, aqu para adorarte.
Yo estoy aqu, aqu para decirte:
Amor, Amor, Amor, Amor.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 1, 2010)

*Sugar Baby* by Dock Boggs

Oh I've got no sugar baby now
All I can do is to seek peace with you
And I can't get along this a-way
Can't get along this a-way

All I can do, I've said all I can say
I'll send it to your mama next payday
Send you to your mama next payday.

I got no use for the red rockin' chair,
I've got no honey baby now
Got no sugar baby now

Who'll rock the cradle, who'll sing the song
Who'll rock the cradle when I'm gone
Who'll rock the cradle when I'm gone?
I'll rock the cradle, I'll sing the song
I'll rock the cradle when you gone.

It's all I can do
It's all I can say,
I will send you to your mama next payday

Laid her in the shade, give her every dime I made
What more could a poor boy do
What more could a poor boy do?

Oh I've got no honey baby now
Got no sugar baby now

Said all I can say, I've done all I can do
And I can't make a living with you
Can't make a living with you


----------



## Stawks (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, we didn't go to Dallas
'Cause Jackie Onassis said
That it ain't safe for Catholics yet.
Think about what they pulled on Kennedy,
And than think about his security.
And than think about what they might try to pull on you or me.

*Don't Let Me Explode by the Hold Steady*

Yeah, not posting all the lyrics. Who the hell want to read whole lyric sheets to songs they've never heard.


----------



## Foxhound3857 (Feb 1, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Yeah, we didn't go to Dallas
> 'Cause Jackie Onassis said
> That it ain't safe for Catholics yet.
> Think about what they pulled on Kennedy,
> ...



Sir, you'd be surprised.


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

*Summoning - Across The Streaming Tide*

In autumn when the wind and sea 
Rejoice to live and laugh to be 
And scarce the blast that curbs the tree 
And bids before it quail and flee 

In winter when years when the years burn low 
As fire wherein no firebrands glow 
And winds disappear as they blow 
The stormy wings of snow 

Refrain: 
The hearts of western elves burn bright 
With joy that mocks the spring 
To hear all heaven's keen clarions ring 
Music, that bites the spirit, sing 

And wind by night in northern lands 
Arose, and Lord it cried 
And drove the ships from ancient strands 
Across the streaming tide​


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Billy Brown by Mika

Oh Billy Brown had lived an ordinary life. 
Two kids, a dog, and a cautionary wife. 
While it was all going according to plan 
Then Billy Brown fell in love with another man. 
He met his lover almost every single day 
Making excuses through his (dodgy) holiday 
(Unto religion that he said and duty found 
They didn't know his faith was (earthly) bound) 

Brown...Oh Billy Brown. 
Don't let the stars get you down. 
Don't let the waves let you drown. 
Brown...Oh Billy Brown. 
Gonna pick you up like a paper cup. 
Gonna shake the water out of every nook. 
Oh Billy Brown. 

Oh Billy Brown needed a place, somewhere to go. 
He found an island off the coast of Mexico 
Leaving his lover and his family behind. 
Oh Billy Brown needed to find some peace of mind. 
And on his journey and his travels on the way, 
He met a girlie who was brave enough to say, 
When they made love he shared the burden of his mind. 
Oh Billy Brown you are a victim of the times. 

Brown...Oh Billy Brown. 
Don't let the stars get you down. 
Don't let the waves let you drown. 
Brown...Oh Billy Brown. 
Gonna pick you up like a paper cup. 
Gonna shake the water out of every nook. 
Oh Billy Brown. 
Brown...Oh Billy Brown. 
Gonna pick you up like a paper cup. 
Gonna shake the water out of every nook. 
Oh Billy Brown. 

Oh Billy Brown had lived an ordinary life. 
Two kids, a dog, and a cautionary wife. 
While it was all going according to plan 
Then Billy Brown fell in love with another man


----------



## Calvin-Hobbes (Feb 1, 2010)

*Right in Two* by _*Tool*_, which is an effective way to sum up my views on humanity =P


Angels on the sideline,
Puzzled and amused.
*Why did Father give these humans free will*?
Now you're all confused.

Don't these talking monkeys know that
*Eden has enough to go around?*
Plenty in this holy garden, silly old monkeys,
Where there's one you're bound to divide it

Right in two

Angels on the sideline,
Baffled and confused.
Father blessed them all with reason.
And this is what they choose.
(and this is what they choose)

_*Monkey killing monkey killing monkey
Over pieces of the ground*_.
Silly monkeys give them thumbs,
They forge a blade,
And when there's one they're bound to divide it,

Right in two.
Right in two.

Monkey killing monkey killing monkey
Over pieces of the ground.
_*Silly monkeys give them thumbs,
They make a club
And beat their brother..down.*_
How they survived so misguided is a mystery.
Repugnant is a creature who would squander the ability 
to lift an eye to heaven conscious of his fleeting time here

Gotta divide it all right in two (x4)

They fight, till they die
Over earth, over sky
They fight, Over life, 
over brawn, over air And light, 
over love, over sun. Over blood
_*They fight, or they die, all for what?*_ for our rising!

_*Angels on the sideline again
Been to long with patience and reason
Angels on the sideline again
Wondering when this tug of war will end*_

Gotta divide it all right in two (x3)
Right in two

Right in two...


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 1, 2010)

Foxhound3857 said:


> So, what I'm listening to right now:
> 
> *Hell Frozen Rain.
> *Artist: Akira Yamaoka featuring Mary Elizabeth Mcglynn.



Fixed. :smug:

Good choice, though.

*Fleurety* - "Exterminators"

the meal reveals its identity 
the erotic turns erroneous 
insomniahours fevered with springtime 
magnetises even the bloodinshoe beauties 
an amusementbox invaccination 
the superb turns superflous 
and egoeccentric pencilcramps 
tornadoeye of undeserved attention 

department of apocalyptic affairs 
furnished with electric chairs 

the faked generosity of one instant 
the phallic turns fallacious 
blistered bindfoldeye curses 
the constant melvining of one's metabolism 
obscene obsession correct relief 
the call-girl turns carnivorous 
relentlessly spinning the litany 
we are born to be exterminators 

department of apocalyptic affairs 
furnished with electric chairs

--

I have no bloody idea what this song is supposed to be about but it's p. cool.


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

*Rosetta - Red in Tooth and Claw*

I can't wash the taste of stone away
red in tooth and claw
we live the same way
mementos kept this real
kept home for me somehow
forgotten year / and cares
memories reflect, repent, relive
relinquish all we know, those
same mistakes again.

disengauge ascent
transmissions were lost when
satellites collide,
europa is waiting with her iron core
tonight
europa - burning dimmer now
set wings ablaze
its all i have of you - are radiowaves
now
this is my bleeding now
crying out for more(?)
the burden that i am
europa carry me​


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Feb 1, 2010)

THE CAT EMPIRE
"Party Started"

Ducking out my window double story from the ground
from my hammock down my tree and into Melbourne town
now first stop hit Kanelata to Tedesco land
to down that show - with 2 shoes and a magic hand man
now it's aplan as flamenco turns to -down shakin
there's a jazz jam and Julie's got the whole joint bakin'
and anyone who's fakin' gets a quick anihilation
as we movin' destinations on the music train station singing
'on and on and on'. "on and on and on"
checkin checkin out Mr Askey's song - cos he's
late sevens' captain-on-the-mic but blows the horn so fierce
that the room ignite
it's like his shuffle got us thinking about dowing the down low so where we go?
We take the night cat stop for the cabrones show
and here's the point I stop reciting start to dance instead
I heared the city of the deep blue lights it said:
Now get the party started

It wasn't hard... to get the party started

Chillin at the club, pimpin with my money
(Well actually, my parties are more like_
Chillin in the sun with tea and milk and honey
Tea and lamingtons, that's my idea of fun
But I do enjoy the odd ocaasional bottle of rum
As we learnt in the songs that I have previously sung
When it's done with fruit juice at a barbecue in the sun
In the afternoon is begun with kangaroo and capsicum
I do eat meat but I don't like killing
So don't crash my party whill I'm sitting back chilling
My oh my why oh why are people so violient
I ani't trying to be a lion I extend my alliance
To anyone who like to just sit back and chitchat
Maybe have a jam, spit scats and eat biscuits
Before you know it's midnight and you're running through the moonlight
And you realise...

It wasn't hard... to get the party started

The house party started about eleven or so
got a call dfrom Krido to tell me that
Dubwo and Hendo started it blow by blow
notw it's a dancehall rockin like'a Cuban mojo
so bring ya go-go's and your special friends
I've never been diving but I get the bends
when schlam and Mick and Fairooz making the soul news
see we got the bomb track and the D-floor's the fuse

The C-A-T E-M-P-I-R-E-S G-O-T
A Party H-A-P-P-E-N-I-N-G and it's a
G-O-Double N-A be seeing
The break of dawn
Then keep on rockig it
Can you tell me something about last night?

It wasn't hard... to get the party started 

(don't know how to center)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 1, 2010)

Job for a Cowboy
*"The Divine Falsehood*"


 (The only good song, by JFAC)


 I stood in the sand from the mouth of the sea and I watched a serpent rise from its depths.

 Upon his horns rested ten crowns as the discord of trumpets grew unnerving.

 Its perception giving an overruling mentality of authority and supremacy,
 all dwellers of earth shall pray and worship this form of a single demon
 whose names are not written in ink or blood in the book of the life of the lamb.

 Shall be slain from the foundation of this declining and now decaying world.​ 


(Repeat twice, maybe three times I think, the whole thing)


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 1, 2010)

+ *Donâ€™t Wear Me Out* +

      All the fear and dust it covers
      Grab your hats and take your lovers inside

      All the fog and rain it ruins
      Take your laughs and take your doings inside

      Though all the nationâ€™s chiefs divided
      I can feel the rays still shining
      I can feel the rainbows coming in

      So donâ€™t wear me out
      Donâ€™t leave me here
      â€˜Cause Iâ€™m not giving up
      So Iâ€™m giving in

      All my life it seems is bottle angst, unbottled angst, and bottled angst

      Through my life it seems Iâ€™m throttling, unthrottling, and throttling

      Through the days and weeks of fighting
      I can see the rays still shining
      And I feel the rainbows coming in

      So donâ€™t wear me out
      Donâ€™t leave me here
      â€˜Cause Iâ€™m not giving up
      So Iâ€™m giving in


----------



## Stawks (Feb 1, 2010)

Foxhound, you've convinced me.

*There She Goes, My Beautiful World* by *Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds*

The wintergreen, the juniper
The cornflower and the chicory
All the words you said to me
Still vibrating in the air
The elm, the ash and the linden tree
The dark and deep, enchanted sea
The trembling moon and the stars unfurled
There she goes, my beautiful world

There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes again

John Willmot penned his poetry
riddled with the pox
Nabakov wrote on index cards,
at a lectem, in his socks
St. John of the Cross did his best stuff
imprisoned in a box
And JohnnyThunders was half alive
when he wrote Chinese Rocks

Well, me, I'm lying here, with nothing in my ears
Me, I'm lying here, with nothing in my ears
Me, I'm lying here, for what seems years
I'm just lying on my bed with nothing in my head

Send that stuff on down to me
Send that stuff on down to me
Send that stuff on down to me
Send that stuff on down to me

There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes again

Karl Marx squeezed his carbuncles
while writing Das Kapital
And Gaugin, he buggered off, man,
and went all tropical
While Philip Larkin stuck it out
in a library in Hull
And Dylan Thomas died drunk in
St. Vincent's hospital

I will kneel at your feet
I will lie at your door
I will rock you to sleep
I will roll on the floor
And I'll ask for nothing
Nothing in this life
I'll ask for nothing
Give me ever-lasting life

I just want to move the world
I just want to move the world
I just want to move the world
I just want to move

There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes again

So if you got a trumpet, get on your feet,
brother, and blow it
If you've got a field, that don't yield,
well get up and hoe it
I look at you and you look at me and
deep in our hearts know it
That you weren't much of a muse,
but then I weren't much of a poet

I will be your slave
I will peel you grapes
Up on your pedestal
With your ivory and apes
With your book of ideas
With your alchemy
O Come on
Send that stuff on down to me

Send that stuff on down to me
Send that stuff on down to me
Send that stuff on down to me
Send that stuff on down to me
Send it all around the world
Cause here she comes, my beautiful girl

There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes, my beautiful world
There she goes again


----------



## Cylo (Feb 1, 2010)

Planet Telex- Radiohead

You can force it but it will not come 
You can taste it but it will not form 
You can crush it but it's always here 
You can crush it but it's always near 
Chasing you home saying 
Everything is broken 
Everyone is broken 

You can force it but it will stay stung 
You can crush it as dry as a bone 
You can walk it home straight from school
You can kiss it, you can break all the rules
But still 
Everything is broken 
Everyone is broken 

Everyone is, everyone is broken 
Everyone is, everything is broken 

Why can't you forget? 
Why can't you forget? 
            Why can't you forget?


The lyrics look more angsty than they really are, honest D=


----------



## Beta_7x (Feb 1, 2010)

I am the Highway by Audioslave


Pearls and swine bereft of me
Long and weary my road has been
I was lost in the cities
Alone in the hills
No sorrow or pity for leaving I feel

I am not your rolling wheels
I am the Highway
I am not your carpet ride
I am the sky

Friends and liars don't wait for me
'Cause I'll get on all by myself
I put millions of miles
Under my heels
And still too close to you
I feel

I am not your rolling wheels
I am the highway
I am not your carpet ride
I am the sky
I am not your blowing wind
I am the lightning
I am not your autumn moon
I am the night, the night..

Yeeah
I am not your rolling wheels
I am the Highway
I am not your carpet ride
I am the sky
But I am not your blowing wind
I am the lightning
I am not your autumn moon
I am the night, the night..
Yeeeh, Yeeeh, Yeeeh, Yeeeh.


----------



## Foxhound3857 (Feb 1, 2010)

Stawks, I love you forever. 

*Angela Baker and my obsession with Fire.*
Artist: Senses Fail. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMAlQvHVnfw
_I won't forget the day that, that I came to_
_ And I started thinking that there's more_
_ Than just perfect prom queens and silver spoons_
_ And all I ever wanted was someone to _
_ knock me back to the bliss of ignorance_
_ 'Cause I feel like running head first into traffic._

_ And so I'm here to say_
_ That thoughts in bed with pain._

_ I won't forget the day that, that I found God_
_ In a kitchen knife now and on my arm_
_ So paint the pale white floor with, with my red life_
_ And tell myself this pain is the pain I love_
_ As I swallow the pills of happiness_
_ And you watch me fall like New York in an earthquake_

_ And so I'm here to say_
_ That thoughts in bed with pain._

_ I stand outside my pretty house_
_ I light a match to start the fire_
_ I call the cops to let 'em know_
_ It's 22 Walthery Ave._

_ I thought I wanted this._
_ I thought I wanted this._

_ (I'm here to say)_
_ I said I wanted some more attention_
_ I thought I wanted a story ending._

_ (I love the pain, I hate the pain)_
_ I just give in._
_ (I love the pain, I hate the pain)_

_ I think that the truth is I'm scared_
_ I think that I'm just scared to live_
_ I think that the truth is I'm scared_
_ I think that the truth is I'm everything that I hate._ ​


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 1, 2010)

A Twist In My Story
Secondhand Serenade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBhGxKKFgqI

Slow down, the world isn't watching us break down
It's safe to say we are alone now, we're alone now
Not a whisper, the only noise is the receiver
I'm counting the seconds until you break the silence
So please just break the silence

The whispers turn to shouting
The shouting turns to tears
Your tears turn into laughter
And it takes away our fears

So you see, this world doesn't matter to me
I'll give up all I had just to breathe
The same air as you till the day that I die
I can't take my eyes off of you

And I'm longing, for words to describe how I'm feeling
I'm feeling inspired
My world just flip turned upside down
It turns around, say what's that sound
It's my heart beat, it's getting much louder
My heart beat, is stronger than ever
I'm feeling so alive, I'm feeling so alive

My whispers turn to shouting
The shouting turns to tears
Your tears turn into laughter
And it takes away our fears

So you see, this world doesn't matter to me
I'll give up all I had just to breathe
The same air as you till the day that I die
I can't take my eyes off of you

I'm finally waking up, a twist in my story
It's time I open up, and let your love right through me
I'm finally waking up, a twist in my story
It's time I open up, and let your love right through me
That's what you get
When you see your life in someone else's eyes
That's what you get, that's what you get

So you see, this world doesn't matter to me
I'll give up all I had just to breathe
The same air as you till the day that I die
I can't take my eyes off of you
This world doesn't matter to me
I'll give up all I had just to breathe
The same air as you till the day that I die
I can't take my eyes off of you


----------



## Dass (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah... I've been listening to nothing but instrumentals for like the last week. So... perhaps not the best thread for me to post in. But I digress.

Ghost - Joe Satriani

*instrumental*

See what I mean?


----------



## Viva (Feb 1, 2010)

Buy it, use it, break it, fix it,
Trash it, change it, mail - upgrade it,
Charge it, point it, zoom it, press it,
Snap it, work it, quick - erase it,
Write it, cut it, paste it, save it,
Load it, check it, quick - rewrite it,
Plug it, play it, burn it, rip it,
Drag and drop it, zip - unzip it,
Lock it, fill it, call it, find it,
View it, code it, jam - unlock it,
Surf it, scroll it, pause it, click it,
Cross it, crack it, switch - update it,
Name it, rate it, tune it, print it,
Scan it, send it, fax - rename it,
Touch it, bring it, Pay it, watch it,
Turn it, leave it, start - format it.

Technologic [4x]

Buy it, use it, break it, fix it,
Trash it, change it, mail - upgrade it,
Charge it, point it, zoom it, press it,
Snap it, work it, quick - erase it,
Write it, cut it, paste it, save it,
Load it, check it, quick - rewrite it,
Plug it, play it, burn it, rip it,
Drag and drop it, zip - unzip it,
Lock it, fill it, call it, find it,
View it, code it, jam - unlock it,
Surf it, scroll it, pause it, click it,
Cross it, crack it, switch - update it,
Name it, rate it, tune it, print it,
Scan it, send it, fax - rename it
Touch it, bring it, pay it, watch it,
Turn it, leave it, start - format it.

Buy it, use it, break it, fix it,
Trash it, change it, mail - upgrade it,
Charge it, point it, zoom it, press it,
Snap it, work it, quick - erase it,
Write it, cut it, paste it, save it,
Load it, check it, quick - rewrite it,
Plug it, play it, burn it, rip it,
Drag and drop it, zip - unzip it
Touch it, bring it, pay it, watch it,
Turn it, leave it, start - format it.

Surf it, scroll it, pause it, click it,
Cross it, crack it, switch - update it

Lock it, fill it, call it, find it,
View it, code it, jam - unlock it,
Buy it, use it, break it, fix it,
Trash it, change it, mail - upgrade it,
Charge it, point it, zoom it, press it,
Snap it, work it, quick - erase it,
Write it, cut it, paste it, save it,
Load it, check it, quick - rewrite it,

Surf it, scroll it, pause it, click it,
Cross it, crack it, switch - update it,
Name it, rate it, tune it, print it,
Scan it, send it, fax - rename it,
Touch it, bring it, pay it, watch it,
Turn it, leave it, start - format it.

Buy it, use it, break it, fix it,
Trash it, change it, mail - upgrade it,
Charge it, point it, zoom it, press it,
Snap it, work it, quick - erase it,
Write it, cut it, paste it, save it,
Load it, check it, quick - rewrite it,
Plug it, play it, burn it, rip it,
Drag and drop it, zip - unzip it,
Surf it, scroll it, pause it, click it,
Cross it, crack it, switch - update it,
Name it, rate it, tune it, print it,
Scan it, send it, fax - rename it,
Touch it, bring it, pay it, watch it,
Turn it, leave it, start - format it. [2x]

Buy it, use it, break it, fix it,
Trash it, change it, mail - upgrade it,
Charge it, point it, zoom it, press it,
Snap it, work it, quick - erase it,
Write it, cut it, paste it, save it,
Load it, check it, quick - rewrite it,
Plug it, play it, burn it, rip it,
Drag and drop it, zip - unzip it,
Lock it, fill it, call it, find it,
View it, code it, jam - unlock it,
Surf it, scroll it, pause it, click it,
Cross it, crack it, switch - update it,
Name it, rate it, tune it, print it,
Scan it, send it, fax - rename it,
Touch it, bring it, pay it, watch it,
Turn it, leave it, start - format it.

Technologic [12x] 


Technologic - Daft Punk :33


----------



## Slade Doobiedog (Feb 1, 2010)

Green Day - Warning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=da0JwKT3GyM

This is a public service announcement, this is only a test
Emergency evacuation protest
May impair your ability to operate machinery
Can't quite tell just what it means to me
Keep out of reach of children, don't you talk to strangers
Get your philosophy from a bumper sticker

Warning live without warning
I said warning, live without warning

Without, alright.

Mental homes and safety-self communities
Did you remember to pay the utility?
Caution, police line, you better not cross
Is the cop or am i the one that's really dangerous?
Sanitation, expiration date, question everything
Or shut up and be a victim of authority

Warning, live without warning
I said warning, live without warning
I said warning, live without warning
I said warning, live without warning

Without alright

Mental homes and safety-self communities
Did you remember to pay the utility?
Caution, police line, you better not cross
Is the cop or am i the one that's really dangerous?
Sanitation, expiration date, question everything
Or shut up and be a victim of authority

Warning, live without warning
I said warning, live without warning
I said warning, live without warning
I said warning, live without warning


This is a public service announcement this is only a test


----------



## Viva (Feb 1, 2010)

Strike a pose
Strike a pose
Vogue, vogue, vogue
Vogue, vogue, vogue

Look around everywhere you turn is heartache
It's everywhere that you go (look around)
You try everything you can to escape
The pain of life that you know (life that you know)

When all else fails and you long to be
Something better than you are today
I know a place where you can get away
It's called a dance floor, and here's what it's for, so

Come on, vogue
Let your body move to the music (move to the music)
Hey, hey, hey
Come on, vogue
Let your body go with the flow (go with the flow)
You know you can do it

All you need is your own imagination
So use it that's what it's for (that's what it's for)
Go inside, for your finest inspiration
Your dreams will open the door (open up the door)

It makes no difference if you're black or white
If you're a boy or a girl
If the music's pumping it will give you new life
You're a superstar, yes, that's what you are, you know it

Beauty's where you find it
Not just where you bump and grind it
Soul is in the musical
That's where I feel so beautiful
Magical, life's a ball
So get up on the dance floor

Vogue, (Vogue)
Beauty's where you find it (move to the music)
Vogue, (Vogue)
Beauty's where you find it (go with the flow)

Greta Garbo, and Monroe
Deitrich and DiMaggio
Marlon Brando, Jimmy Dean
On the cover of a magazine

Grace Kelly; Harlow, Jean
Picture of a beauty queen
Gene Kelly, Fred Astaire
Ginger Rodgers, dance on air

They had style, they had grace
Rita Hayworth gave good face
Lauren, Katherine, Lana too
Bette Davis, we love you

Ladies with an attitude
Fellows that were in the mood
Don't just stand there, let's get to it
Strike a pose, there's nothing to it

Vogue, vogue

Oooh, you've got to
Let your body move to the music
Oooh, you've got to just
Let your body go with the flow
Oooh, you've got to
Vogue


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> (The only good song, by JFAC)]



What the hell? U picked the most boring song from their worst album.

My copy+paste on my iPhone has problems so I can't show you but "Knee Deep" from the first album, "altered from a catechization" from the second album, and "Butchering the enlightened" from their last album.

Knee Deep-

His landscape has been scorned with death.
Once a city now laid to ash.

A decaying father has left his bastard son with his addictions by his side.

Chased away, consumed from his fixations.
This man's life went down in flames.
Chased away from what he's created.
His hunger grows
There is no end to this life of fixations.
Dear father, I'll be waiting, saved you a seat in hell.
He will remain a walking corpse as his legs will move forward
For his addictions itch at his throat only to crave
(more of) (the blood) (he seeks).
For this man only thirst for the blood, the blood of his child.
For this man only thirst for the blood, the blood of his child.
For this man only thirst for the blood, the blood of his child.
For this man only thirst for the blood, the blood of his child.
He stands knee deep in the blood of his bastard son.

A decaying father has left his bastard son with his addictions by his side

When buried his tomb will breathe.
His hands will rise from his shallow grave.

Begging only for sleep.
Dear father, I'll be waiting, saved you a seat in hell.
Dear father, I'll be waiting, Iâ€™ve saved you a seat in hell.
He stands knee deep, in the blood of his bastard son.
He stands knee deep, in the blood of his bastard son


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Um, alright.
I'll fire this...

Hundred Mile Stare - QueensrÃ¿che 
(No links to the song, sorry...)

_What ever happened to conviction and faith?
People trip from side to side; don't know
which way or what side to take.
Always known the truth.
It's really black and white.
I've got no fear of judgment when it's time to fight.
We shout so loud so
that everyone can hear it.
Coming on hard like a head-on collision.
Machine like something
won't stop won't care.
Keep it all down with a
Hundred Mile Stare.
Lieutenant says, "Keep that line of drift
no matter what the course!"
"Drive 'em down the middle all the way!"
The heat and the smoke are nothing.
The flames from the fires
reflect the pride behind our mirrored eyes.
It's no surprise. We don't compromise.
Stealing through the night, they'll never know.
They'll never see us.
Beating on the ground
as the people shout "Free us!"
Machine like something
can't stop, don't dare.
Keep it all together with a
Hundred Mile Stare.
We're coming for you!
Won't back down!
Can't stop us!
We unleash
this hell but don't worry.
Won't back down, so get ready.
I still believe and I can see it...wave!
Proud she flies.
Call the dogs! Call out the Dogs!
We should so loud so
that everyone can hear it.
Coming on hard like a head-on collision.
Machine like something
won't stop don't care.
Keep it all down.
Hundred Mile Stare.
Stealing through the night, they'll never know,
they'll never see us.
Beating on the ground as the people shout, "Free us!"
Machine like something
Can't stop, don't dare.
Keep it all together with a
Hundred Mile Stare._​


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

No lyrics. :3 

Ghosts N' Stuff by Deadmau5


----------



## Stawks (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't wanna get over you!

I guess I could take a sleeping pill,
And sleep at will,
And not have to go through what I go through.
I guess I should take prozac, right?
And just smile all night.
With somebody new,
Somebody not too bright,
But sweet and kind,
Who would try to get you off my mind,
I could leave this agony behind,
Which is just what I'd do,
If I wanted to.

But I don't wanna get over you!

'Cause I don't wanna get over love!
I can listen to my thereapist,
Pretend you don't exist.
And not have to dream of
What I dream of.
I could listen to all my friends,
Who say 'Go out again,
And pretend it's enough'
Or I could make a career of being blue,
I could dress in black and read Camus,
Smoke clove cigarettes and drink vermouth,
Like I was seventeen,
That would be a scream.

But I don't wanna get over you!

*I Don't Want To Get Over You* by *The Magnetic Fields*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 2, 2010)

"I'm Not Crying, You're Not Crying, Are You?"
By: Dear and the Headlights

Did the seesaw nights put their hands on you?
I can't really say, I can't really say

Are you swinging from the eaves in a tasteful noose?
I can't really say, I can't really say

You're following a flashlight down utility halls
And then you mumble to yourself that this has all been your fault
And oh, you're not laughing, you're not laughing, are you?

And now some local loser with a tape and a badge
Wants you to answer from the list of pointless questions to ask
And no he's not sincere, you're not sincere, are you?

Then the howls and moans pour from the black and it's a sea of blank faces straight to the back
Aggressively mediocre in every single way
Yet you're the only reason that they came

So if you have to keep singing then singing should be fine
And if it ain't what you had pictured
Yeah that sounds about right

Does it matter much to me to mean a thing to you?
I can't really say, I can't really say

They blather incessantly, every drossy last one
And then they clamour for attention vomiting opinions
But oh you weren't asking, you're not asking, are you?

Ain't it hard when you discover that the only thing you've ever loved is passing your hat
and anything that's got a pulse is doing just the same
and you're the only reason that you came

So if you have to keep singing then singing should be fine
And if it ain't what you had pictured then yeah that's about right
Said if you have to keep singing then singing should be fine
And if it ain't what you had pictured then yeah that sounds about right


----------



## furatail (Feb 3, 2010)

*Electric Six - Down at McDonnelzzz
*
Closing is the gift to the night shift
And now you've got two minutes to go!

Swept up the floors, locked all the doors, lights out!
And now it's time to go

You hear the bounce and the bounce in the parking lot
And the night just got to a point where it's gonna blow

You were doing your best
'Till you got punched in the chest
And the leader said: "There's something you oughta know"

He said: "My people need a place to Go!" (Go!)
My people need a place to Go! (Go!)
People need a place to go
People need a place to go

Now everybody down at McDonnellzzz
They down with Ronnell McDonnell
And now they hitting the bottle
And everybody cool!

Now everybody down at McDonnellzzz
They down with Ronell McDonnell
And now they hitting the bottle
And everybody cool!

You notice methods gretting crude
Language is rude
And you just wanna go!

All you wanna do is make it stop
So you call the cops, but the cops they never show

The leader sees your fear
So pulls you near
Says "Son - there's something you ought to know"

He said "Time ceases it's marches at the golden archezzz
And that's what we're here for."

He said: "My people need a place to Go!" (Go!)
My people need a place to Go! (Go!)
People need a place to go
People need a place to go

Now everybody down at McDonnellzzz
They down with Ronnell McDonnell
And now they hitting the bottle
And everybody cool!

Now everybody down at McDonnellzzz
They down with Ronnell McDonnell
And now they hitting the bottle
And everybody cool!

Cool!

The leader's gonna make you party
Preventing you from departing
The leader is the party
The party is the leader's mind

He said: "My people need a place to Go!" (Go!)
My people need a place to Go! (Go!)
People need a place to go
People need a place to go

Now everybody down at McDonnellzzz
They down with Ronnell McDonnell
And now they hitting the bottle
And everybody cool!

Now everybody down at McDonnellzzz
They down with Ronnell McDonnell
And now they hitting the bottle
And everybody cool!

He said: "My people need a place to Go!" (Go!)
My people need a place to Go! (Go!)
People need a place to go
People need a place to go

Now everybody down at McDonnellzzz
They down with Ronnell McDonnell
And now they hitting the bottle
And everybody cool!

Now everybody down at McDonnellzzz
They down with Ronnell McDonnell
And now they hitting the bottle
And everybody cool!

It's the leader's mind
It's the leader's mind
Yeah!

(Go!)
Oh!
(Go!)
(Go!)
(Go!)

(Go!)
(Go!)

Oh!
Oh!


----------



## Stawks (Feb 3, 2010)

undisclosed sources have reported that the kids look like corpses
warped and all distorted
a summer wrecked on X and house arrest
transacting sacks to the yards from the porches
and wild horses cant carry away california divorces
copenhagen hats, skintight pinstripe blue jeans and the
bright white Nike Air Forces
the pigs came in so forcibly, they almost didn't bother me
the kids were living liberally, loving all their liberties

started out with a liberal amount
they did a bunch and cut it up and and sold
the rest of what was left to some two bit thief on the street who did a bunch and cut it up and sold the rest of what was left to you and me
and we thought that we were so free but it was a chemical reaction
we thought we were experienced but we were mostly crashing
positioned well on the right side of the sell but everybody yells for the
guys that mix the hoods with sleeveless fashions

first there's violence then there's silence then there's sirens first there's gunshots then there's beat cops then there's chalk on the sidewalks then violins
first there's beer then there's shots then theres cops then next of kin
then violins first there's violence then there's silence then there's sirens.

he took the porches like a preacher takes the pulpit
said the nightlife is the only thing that could possibly save us
the turntables have enslaved us the pigs have enraged us
the schoolbuses are slave trains 
the billboards are our bloodstains
the kids shout "halleluiah!" let the flyers be our psalms
let the promoters be our prophets, et the sirens be our songs
and the words came from the porches and the kids stood just like soldiers
and every murdered raver was just dying by the hands dealt by the dealers


*La Quereria* by *Lifter Puller*


----------



## Marietta (Feb 3, 2010)

*All in the Family - Korn (Feat. Fred Durst)

Fred:* Say what, say what? (x4) 
*Jon:* My dick is bigger than yours... 
*Fred:* Ooooooooh Say what, say what? (x3) 
*Jon:* My band is bigger than yours... 

*Fred:*
Too bad I got your beans in my bag
You stuck-up sucka, korny motherfucka 
Takin' over flows is the limp pimp
Need a Bizkit to save this crew from Jon Davis
I'm gonna drop a little east side skill
Ya best step back 'cuz I'm 'a kill, I'm 'a kill
So, whatcha thinkinâ€™ Mr. Raggedy man?
Doin' all you can to look like Raggedy Ann

*Jon:*
Check you out, punk; yes I know you feel it
You look like one of those dancers from the Hanson video, you little  faggot ho
Please give me some shit to wank with 'cuz right now I'm all it kid,  suck my dick kid, like your daddy did

*Fred:*
Who the fuck you think you're talking to?
(Jon: Me)
I'm known for eatin' little whiny chumps like you
(Jon: Whatever)
All up in my face with that...
(Jon: Are you ready?!)
But halitosis is all you're rockin' steady
You little fairy, smelling on your flowers
Nappy hairy chest, look it's Austin Powers!
(Jon: Ah, yeah baby!)
I hear ya tweetin' on them fag-pipes Clyde
But you said it best, there's â€œNo Place To Hideâ€

*Jon:*
What the fuck ya sayin'? You're a pimp whatever, limp dick.
Fred Durst needs to rehearse, needs to reverse what he's sayinâ€™
Wannabe funk doobiest is what you're playin'
Rippin' up a bad counterfeit, fakin'!
Plus your bills I'm payin!
Spoken: you can't eat that shit every day, Fred. Lay off the bacon. 

*Fred:*
Say what, say what?
You better watch your fuckin' mouth, Jon. 

_[Chorus:]_
*Jon:* So, you hate me
*Fred:* and I hate you!
*Jon:* You know what, you know what?
*Both:* It's all in the family

*Jon:* I hate you
*Fred:* and you hate me
*Jon:* you know what?
*Both:* Itâ€™s all in the family


*Jon:*
Look at you fool, I'm gonna fuck you up twice
Throwin' rhymes at me like, oh shit alright, Vanilla Ice
Ya better run, run while ya can
Can never fuck me up, Bisc Limpkit
At least I got a PHAT original band

*Fred:* 
Who's hot, who's not? 
(Jon: You) 
You best step back, Korn on the cob, You need a new job
Time to take them mic skills back to the dentist and buy yourself a new  grill.
(Jon: Fuck you!)
You pumpkin pie, I'll jack-off in your eye
Climbing shoots and ladders, while your ego shatters
But you just can't get away
(Jon: Get a gay?)
Because it's doomsday kid, it's doomsday. 

_[Chorus:]_
*Jon:* So, I hate you
*Fred:* and you hate me!
*Jon:* You know what, you know what?
*Both:* It's all in the family

*Jon:* I hate you
*Fred:* and you hate me
*Jon:* You know what, you know what?
*Both:* Itâ€™s all in the family

*Fred:* 
You call yourself a singer? 
(Jon: Yep)
You're more like Jerry Springer. 
(Jon: Oh cool!)
Your favorite band is winger
(Jon: Winger?)
And all you eat is Zingers
You're like a Fruity Pebble
Your favorite flag is rebel
(Jon: Yeeeeeehaaaaaa!!)
It's just too bad that you're a fag and on a lower level. 

*Jon:*
So you're from Jacksonville kickin' it like Buffalo Bill.
Gettin' butt-fucked by your uncle Chuck, while your sister's on her  knees waitin' for your little peanut. 

*Fred:*
Wait, where'd ya get that little dance? 
(Jon: Over here)
Like them idiots in Waco, you're burning up in Bako where your father  had 
your mother, your mother had your brother,
(Jon: naaha) 
It's just  too bad your father's mad your mother's now your lover. 

*Jon:*
Come on hillbilly, can your horse do a fuckin' wheelie?
You love it down south and boy, you sure do got a purdy mouth

[Chorus]
*Jon:* I hate you!
*Fred:* and you hate me!
*Jon:* You know what, you know what?
*Both:* It's all in the family

*Jon:* And I hate you
*Fred:* and you hate me
*Jon:* you know what, you know what?
*Both:* Itâ€™s all in my family

*Jon:* and I love you!
*Fred:* and I want you!
*Jon:* and I'll suck you!
*Fred:* and I'll fuck you!
*Jon:* and I'll butt-fuck you!
*Fred:* and I'll eat you!
*Jon:* and I'll lick your little dick, motherfucka'.
*Fred:* Say what? Say... what?


----------



## Stawks (Feb 3, 2010)

Marietta said:


> *All in the Family - Korn (Feat. Fred Durst)
> 
> Fred:* Say what, say what? (x4)
> *Jon:* My dick is bigger than yours...
> ...



This song makes me feel like a robot programmed only for hatred.


----------



## RJ-Pilot (Feb 3, 2010)

Radiohead: Spinning Plates [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQBDsNiCCNM]

While you make pretty speeches
I'm being cut to shreds
You feed me to the lions
A delicate balance

And this just feels like spinning plates
I'm living in cloud cuckoo land
And this just feels like spinning plates
Our bodies floating down the muddy river


----------



## Stawks (Feb 3, 2010)

DESTINATION VENUS!

Destination Venus - more than darkness lies between us
Twenty million miles of bleakness - human weakness
Holding my receiver I can feel you coming nearer
Probing through the airwaves clearer - clearer clearer

Destination Venus - My heart was never slow
Destination Venus - Where you are I'll always go
I hear your voice on the radio

Further modulation of the frequency rotation
Triggered waveband activation - near elation
Somewhere in the distance I could hear a voice one instance
Then it faded from existence - no persistence

Destination Venus - My heart was never slow
Destination Venus - Where you are I'll always go
I hear your voice on the radio

Destination Venus only darkness lies between us
Twenty million miles of bleakness - human weakness
Holding your receiver can you feel me coming nearer
Probing through the airwaves clearer - clearer clearer

Destination Venus - My heart was never slow
Destination Venus - Where you are I'll always go
I hear your voice on the radio
Destination Venus - My heart was never slow
Destination Venus - Where you are I'll always go
I hear your voice on the radio
I hear your voice on the radio
I hear your voice on the radio
I hear your voice on the radio
I hear your voice on the radio
Keep coming through on the radio


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 3, 2010)

YUI - "Again"

*Original Japanese*

Yume no tsuzuki oikaketeita hazu nano ni
Magarikunetta hosoi michi hito ni tsumazuku

Ano koro ni mitai ni tte modoritai wake janai no nakushitekita sora wo sagashiteru
Wakattekuremasu you ni gisei ni natta you na kanashii kao wa yamete yo

Tsumi no saigo wa namida janai yo zutto kurushiku seotte kun da
Deguchi mienai kanjou meiru ni
Dare wo matteru no
Shiroi NOOTO ni tsuzutta you ni motto sunao ni hakidashitai yo
Nani kara nogaretainda
Genjitsu tte yatsu

Kanaeru tame ni ikiterun datte
Wasurechaisou na yoru no mannaka
Bunan ni nante yatterarenai kara
Kaeru basho mo nai no
Kono omoi wo keshite shimau ni wa
Mada jinsei nagai deshou (I'm on the way)
Natsukashikunaru
Konna itami mo kangei jan

Ayamaranakucha ikenai yo ne aa gomen ne
Umaku ienakute shinpai kaketa mama datta ne

Ano hi kakaeta zenbu ashita kakaeru zenbu
Junban tsuketari wa shinai kara
Wakattekuremasu you ni sotto me wo tojitanda
Mitakunai mono made miendamon

Iranai uwasa ni chotto hajimete kiku hatsugen docchi
Mukaiattara tomodachi datte
Uso wa yamete ne
Fukai HAATO ga iradatsu you ni karadan naka moeteirun da
Hontou wa kitai shiten no
Genjitsu tte yatsu

Kanaeru tame ni ikiterun datte
Sakebitaku naru yo kikoete imasu ka
Bunan ni nante yatterarenai kara
Kaeru basho mo nai no
Yasashisa ni wa itsumo kansha shiteru
Dakara tsuyoku naritai (I'm on the way)
Susumu tame ni
Teki mo mikata mo kangei jan

Douyatte tsugi no DOA akerun dakke kangaeteru
Mou hikikaesenai monogatari hajimatterun da
Me wo samase me wo samase

Kono omoi wo keshite shimau ni wa
Mada jinsei nagai deshou
Yarinokoshiteru koto yarinaoshite mitai kara
Mou ichido yukou

Kanaeru tame ni ikiterun datte
Sakebitaku naru yo kikoete imasu ka
Bunan ni nante yatterarenai kara
Kaeru basho mo nai no
Yasashisa ni wa itsumo kansha shiteru
Dakara tsuyoku naritai (I'm on the way)
Natsukashikunaru
Konna itami mo kangei jan

*English*

I will pursue this dream, 'cause I know it's expected
that I be serene
Upon this winding road, in the face of the crowds that bustle all around
Although it seems like I am chasing after the past, what I want is place where the sky is alive and like home to me
Please to try to understand the truth
That this is no choice
And I wish you'd stop with that look
Of despair
You're giving me

Tears are nothing but the shape of our weakness
And they won't bring any absolution
I do not see an end to this labyrinth
Who am I waiting for--
And
I write it down in the pages of my notebook
'Cause I'm looking for the me that is still honest
I am running but I don't even know why
From this reality

To chase my wishes I'll carry on living
And I will always remember the depths of the darkness
I'll face my demons and I'll no longer run away
There isn't a place to go
I'll lose this feeling of being so helpless
'Cause my whole life is ahead of me
I'll quash the numbness
'Cause pain's better than the emptiness

I must apologize, I've really messed up and
I am so ashamed
I may not say it much,
But I know that I make you worry all the time

Back then you always could accept the things I'd done
And you're still the same today so I'll try not to burden you
But try to realize that I have closed my eyes
Just because the world is too harsh
And I'm willing to blind myself

Rumors that they have spread about us
I do not know which was the first one
"We were friends from the second that we met,"
Just stop with the lies already
And my heart turned red with this passion
And it almost consumed my very being
'Cause in truth I'd held onto hope
From this reality

To chase my wishes I'll carry on living
And I really want to scream out, but can you even hear me?
I'll face my demons, and I'll no longer run away
There isn't a place to go
I still am grateful for the care you've shown me
So I'll find the strength to make it count
I'll always move onward
Facing my friends and foes alike

How do you unlock this door that has no key?
Can you think of a way?

We can't go back to the beginning
The story is set, and our destinies too

Open up your eyes
Open up your eyes

I'll lose this feeling of being so helpless
'Cause my whole life is ahead of me
And the things I once abandoned
I want to try and find again

Come on, just one more time

To chase my wishes I'll carry on living
And I really want to scream out, but can you even hear me?
I'll face my demons, and I'll no longer run away
There isn't a place to go
I still am grateful for the care you've shown me
So I'll find the strength to make it count
I'll quash the numbness
'Cause pain's better than the emptiness


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

Marietta said:


> *All in the Family - Korn (Feat. Fred Durst)
> *


*
lol the ending is the best part.

KoRn- "Evolution"...bitch


I'm digging with my fingertips,
I'm gripping at the ground I stand upon.
I'm searching for fragile bones.
(Evolution)

I'm never gonna be refined;
keep trying but I won't assimilate.
Sure, we have come far in time...
(Watch the bough break)
And I'm sorry I don't believe,
by the evidence that I see,
that there's any hope left for me...
It's evolution!
Just evolution!
And I, I do not dare deny
the basic beast inside;
it's right here,
it's controlling my mind!
And why do I deserve to die?
I'm dominated by
this animal that's locked up inside!
Close up to get a real good view,
I'm betting that the species will survive.
Hold tight, I'm getting inside you...
(Evolution)
And when we're gonna find these bones,
they're gonna want to keep them in a jar.
The number one virus,
caused by procreation.
And the planet may go astray;
in a million years they'll say:
"Those mother fuckers were all deranged!"
It's evolution!
Just evolution!
And I, I do not dare deny
the basic beast inside;
it's right here,
it's controlling my mind!
And why do I deserve to die?
I'm dominated by
this animal that's locked up inside!
Take a look around... (take a look around...)
Nothing much has changed!
Take a look around... (take a look around...)
Nothing much has changed!
Take a look around!
Take a look around!
Take a look around!
Nothing much has changed!
Take a look around!
Take a look around!
Nothing much has changed!
Take a look around!
Take a look around!
Nothing much has changed!
Take a look around!
I, I do not dare deny
the basic beast inside;
it's right here,
it's controlling my mind!
And why do I deserve to die?
I'm dominated by
this animal that's locked up inside
Why? (why.) (why) (why)
Why do I deserve to die? (do i deserve to die)
(Why? Why? Why?)*


----------



## Stawks (Feb 4, 2010)

*No Children* by* the Mountain Goats*

I hope that our few remaining friends
Give up on trying to save us
I hope we come out with a fail-safe plot
To piss off the dumb few that forgave us

I hope the fences we mended
Fall down beneath their own weight
And I hope we hang on past the last exit
I hope it's already too late

And I hope the junkyard a few blocks from here
Someday burns down
And I hope the rising black smoke carries me far away
And I never come back to this town again in my life

I hope I lie
And tell everyone you were a good wife
And I hope you die
I hope we both die

I hope I cut myself shaving tomorrow
I hope it bleeds all day long
Our friends say it's darkest before the sun rises
We're pretty sure they're all wrong

I hope it stays dark forever
I hope the worst isn't over
And I hope you blink before I do
And I hope I never get sober

And I hope when you think of me years down the line
You can't find one good thing to say
And I'd hope that if I found the strength to walk out
You'd stay the hell out of my way

I am drowning
There is no sign of land
You are coming down with me
Hand in unlovable hand

And I hope you die
I hope we both die



*This song is pimp as hell.*


----------



## Brace (Feb 4, 2010)

*Daddy Didn't Love Me* by *Andrew Jackson Jihad*

Well, once when I was eight 
everything was going great 
until my father, he tried to kill me.
By the time that I was nine, 
my daddy was doing time, 
and my mother had enlisted in the army.

I wish my father had loved me more.

By the time was that I was ten 
my dad's life was going to end 
'cause he was going on ninety.
By the time I was eleven 
my daddy was up in heaven 
in the clouds, staring down at me.

And I can't help but miss him even though he hit me everyday.
And he tried to hang me with a belt once.
And he took nude photographs of my body.

And by the time that I was twelve, I had made my first million.
And by the time that I was fourteen, I had found the cure to cancer.
And by the time that I was fourteen, I was the president of the country
And by the time that I was fifteen, I was the champion of the world.

So I'm glad my daddy didn't love me.
And I'm glad that he tried to kill me.
And I'm glad he took those pictures of me.
I am glad my daddy didn't love me, 
I said I'm glad my daddy didn't love me


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 4, 2010)

Sore Throat - Record Collectors Are Still Pretentious Assholes


Twenty quid!


----------



## Krallis (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a pretty damn good song.


Uprising


The paranoia is in bloom, the PR
The transmissions will resume
They'll try to push drugs
Keep us all dumbed down and hope that
We will never see the truth around
(So come on!)

Another promise, another scene, another
A package not to keep us trapped in greed
With all the green belts wrapped around our minds
And endless red tape to keep the truth confined
(So come on!)

They will not force us
They will stop degrading us
They will not control us
We will be victorious

Interchanging mind control
Come let the revolution take its toll if you could
Flick the switch and open your third eye, you'd see that
We should never be afraid to die
(So come on!)

Rise up and take the power back, it's time that
The fat cats had a heart attack, you know that
Their time is coming to an end
We have to unify and watch our flag ascend

They will not force us
They will stop degrading us
They will not control us
We will be victorious

Hey .. hey ... hey .. hey!

They will not force us
They will stop degrading us
They will not control us
We will be victorious

Hey .. hey ... hey .. hey!


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2010)

*Summoning - Long Lost To Where No Pathway Goes*

My star, I saw it high and far
 At the parting of the ways
 A light on the edge of the outer night
 Like silver set ablaze
 Where the round world plunges steeply down
 But on the old roads goes
 As an unseen bridge that on arches runs
 To coasts that no man knows

 I would not find the burning domes and sands
 Where reigns the sun, nor dare the snows
 Nor seek in mountains dark the landscapes of the men
 long lost to where no pathway goes

 But where they bloom those flowers fair
 In what air or land they grow
 What words beyond the world I heard
 If you would seek for know

 In a boat then, brother, far afloat
 You must labour in the sea
 And find yourself things out of mind:
 You will learn no more of me

 I would not find the burning domes and sands
 Where reigns the sun, nor dare the deadly snows
 Nor seek in mountains dark the landscapes of the men
 Of long lost to where no pathway goes

 There the twain enfolded,
 Phantom twilight, phantom twilight,
 And dim the mazes dark, unholy,

 I would never find the burning domes and sands
 Where reigns the sun, nor dare the snows
 Nor seek in mountains dark, the landscapes of the men
 Long lost to whom no pathway goes​


----------



## Cylo (Feb 5, 2010)

Weird Fishes/Arpeggi - Radiohead

In the deepest ocean
The bottom of the sea 
                              Your eyes
They turn me
                              Why should I stay here?
                              Why should I stay?

                              I'd be crazy not to follow
                              Follow where you lead 
Your eyes
They turn me

                              Turn me on to phantoms 
                              I follow to the edge of the earth
                              And fall off
                              Everybody leaves
                              If they get the chance
                              And this is my chance

I get eaten by the worms 
                              Weird fishes
                              Get picked over by the worms
Weird fishes
Weird fishes
Weird fishes

                              I'll hit the bottom
                              Hit the bottom and escape
                              Escape

                              I'll hit the bottom 
                              Hit the bottom and escape
                              Escape


----------



## Koray (Feb 5, 2010)

*As you Sleep* by *Psyclon 9*

Album: *Divine Infekt*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5m2f67UPs0

Cold
Blue
Lifeless
Deathless
Illuminated by the machines

That hold you on this side
Anger or tear
So calm
Unaffected I cease to live
I fear my infection

Watching over your soul as you sleep
Injecting nightmares as you sleep
All I want is your purity
All I want in this world is your mind
The timeless place tamed by your psyche
Living in the world of dreams

Always sleeping unlike the feigned
Peace brought by morphine
That lay discarded at my feet
I float in blackness
Wrench myself away
Down deserted hallways filled with eerie light

The muted screams of the dying
Pierced my soul like a dull and rusted needle
As I stumble in my morphine haze
Barely conscious of the predawn light
That filters through steel meshed windows

Keeping out your life
Reigning in your death
I stumble past the coated watchers
Break into a run
Yearning for the air outside
I never stop thinking of you


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 5, 2010)

*Lacimosa* By: *Kalafina*​
*Romaji*

Kurayami no naka de mutsumiau
Zetsubou to mirai o
Kanashimi o abaku tsukiakari
Tsumetaku terashiteta

Kimi no kureta himitsu o shirube ni
Aoi yoru no shizukesa o yuku

Lacrimosa
Tooku kudakete kieta
Mabushii sekai o mou ichido aishitai
Hitomi no naka ni yume o kakushite
Yogoreta kokoro ni
Namida ga ochite kuru made

Maboroshi no basha wa yami o wake
Hikari no aru hou e
Yume to iu wana ga boku tachi o
Homura e izanau

Sora no ue no mujihi na kamigami ni wa
Donna sakebi mo todoki wa shinai
Lacrimosa

Bokura wa moesakaru takigi to nari
Itsuka sono sora o yakitsukusou

Lacrimosa
Koko ni umarete ochita
Chinureta sekai o osorezu ni aishitai
Yurusareru yori yurushi shinjite
Yogoreta chijou de
Namida no hibi o kazoete

*English*

The moonlight, which exposes sadness
Coldly illuminated
Despair and the future
That are friendly with each other within the darkness

Turning the secret that you gave me into a sign
I go through the silence of the pale night

Lacrimosa
Once more, I want to love the glaringly bright world
That shattered in the distance and vanished
Hide your dream in your eyes
Until tears come falling
Onto your sullied heart

The phantom carriage parts the darkness
And goes toward where the light is
The trap known as dreams
Lures us toward the flames

No shout of any sort will reach
The merciless gods above the sky
Lacrimosa

Well be the blazing firewood
And seem to burn away the sky someday

Lacrimosa
I want to fearlessly love the blood-soaked world
That I was born in
Rather than being forgiven, forgive and believe in me
Count the number of lachrymose days
On the sullied earth


(I've been on a Kuroshitsuji kick :C </3)


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2010)

*Estatic Fear - Chapter I*

The feeble leafs decline,
Enshrined in downing deep
The mourn abandoned plains,
Laid down in sombre sleep
Misty shades engulf the sky
Like past, worn memories
The bird's song fills the whispering breeze
With autumns melody

The lunar pale grim shape
At evening's sight renews
It's silented wail relieves
Repressed thoughts anew
I hear the lonesome choir
Of fortunes past my way
Disdained in fiery weeps
Throughout my every day
These skies I hail and treasure thee,
Most pleasant misery
Not pittes thorn I shelter thine
Mysterious harmony

Draw on most pleasant night
Shade my lorn exposed sight
For my grief's when shadows told
Shall be eased in mist enfold
Why should the foolish's hope
Thy unborn passioned cry
Exhaust unheard
Beneath this pleasent sky?
For if the dusking day declined
Could delight be far behind?​


----------



## Krallis (Feb 6, 2010)

Original Russian Lyrics:

A chto eto za paren', o kotorom tresk i shorokh,
Vyshel v ring, gotovyy rasteret' lyubogo v pyl' i porokh?
Vse govoryat, on molod, ego kulak-molot,
Zato iskolot, on davno dlya draki ishchet povod.
Navodit strakhu na boytsov parnishka svoy v rubakhu,
B'yot-vzmakh, pukh i prakh- tem, kto metit nizhe pakhu.
On vyshel rostom i vesit dobrykh devyanosto.
I s nog ego, rebyata, sbit' zaprosto ne prosto.
Razmakh khlyostkiy, udar zhestkiy, da kto zhe on?
Chto tam eshchyo za novyy chempion pryot na rozhon?
Tot, o kotorom vsyo trut, govoryat vokrug,
Dolzhen vyyti v ring i pokazat', chto on tochno krut!

King Ring!

S vidu borz, znachit tot eshchyo u parnya mozg.
Razvedka dzhebom v korpus - srazu viden stil' i fors.
Ne znaet lishnikh dvizheniy, on bez somnen'ya geniy,
Bystree teni dostaet do solnechnykh spleteniy.
Otkuda sila, boytsovaya shal'naya zhila.
B'et s obeikh ruk, vdrug khuk, ostryy, budto shilo.
Gazety pishut : "Zol i agressiven, primitiven"
Odnako interes u parnya vpolne sportivnyy
Ne dlya zabavy radi, ne radi millionov
Parnishka bezymyannyy vyrubaet chempionov.
On tot, kto iz goda v god zhal svoy pot,
Chtoby vzyat' dzhek-pot, i vot
On seychas provodit apprkot.

King Ring!

(Ya skazal mne ne nuzhna korona - ya peredumal...)
Skazhite, chto za on, chto eto za paren'?
Korol' vsegda v udare,
Khochesh' boks- postoy s nim v pare.
Kto znaet, kakova tsena u korony?
Ey, chempion, treniruy nyrki i uklony!
Snova stoyka, boyko prokhodit dvoyka.
Stol'kim stoykim nuzhny potom sh*t'yo i kroyka!
Parnishka sobstvennuyu ten' poslal by v nokdaun,
Pervyy raund, posledniy raund, finish basta, count down!
Tak chto eto za paren', o kotorom shum i gam,
Vyshel v ring gotovyy zhevat' kanaty, budto babl-gam?
Korony sving: vsem blevat' na pol svoy shot-drink!
Vidish' koronu v kol'tse?
Zapomni, eto King Ring!

King Ring!




Google Translated lyrics (I know its not 100% accurate)

And what is this guy, as noise and rustle,
Out in the ring, ready to crush any dust and powder?
All told, it is young, its kulak-molot,
Iskolot Instead, it has long been looking for an excuse to fight.
Fear leads to the fighters guy in his shirt,
Bet-vzmah, prah- rest in peace, and those who figure below pahu.
He has good growth and weighs ninety.
And with his legs, guys, not just shoot down routinely.
The magnitude biting, hard blow, so who is he?
As yet there for a new champion radiates at Zend?
Toth, of which all Amadou, told around,
I must go on the ring and show that it accurately steep!

King Ring!

Since Borz mind, it means that another boy brain.
Exploration dzhebom in-shell style and immediately visible Force.
Do not know redundant movements, it is without doubt genius
Faster shadow reached appearance before the sun.
Why force fighting stray lived.
Beat with both hands, suddenly Hook, acute that Shiloh.
Newspapers write: "Zol and aggressive, primitiven"
However, interest from quite a sports guy
Not for the sake of fun, not for the millions
Nameless guy down champions.
It is he who, year after year, their sweat extracted,
To take Jackpot, and it
He now holds apprkot.

King Ring!

(I said I did not need a crown, I changed ...)
Tell that to it that this guy for?
King always blow,
Want boks- post pair with him.
Who knows what the price of the Crown?
Hey, champ, kidneys and treniruy slopes!
Re-rack, Boiko passes deuce.
So many persistent need then sewing and sewing!
Guy own shadow would be sent in teams,
The first round, the last round, the finish Basta, count down!
So what is this guy, as noise and up to,
Out in the ring ready to chew ropes, though babl-gam?
Crown swing: all blevat shot-drink her on the floor!
Referring to the crown in the ring?
Please, this is King Ring!


----------



## Beta_7x (Feb 7, 2010)

Bad Religion, Million Days. From the Into the Unknown album! Written from hearing it!

when you're sitting alone, frown and groan
over your bad day
when you're laughing with peers
forget your years, then be on your way
but don't forget, all the while
that you've crossed the social mile
and a million days is worth one good laugh
but don't forget, all the while
that you've crossed the social mile
and a million days is worth one good laugh.


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

*Hungry Like the Wolf*

Dark in the city night is a wire 
Steam in the subway earth is afire 
Do do do do do do do dodo dododo dodo 
Woman you want me give me a sign 
And catch my breathing even closer behind 
Do do do do do do do dodo dododo dodo 

In touch with the ground 
I'm on the hunt I'm after you 
Smell like I sound I'm lost in a crowd. 
And I'm hungry like the wolf. 
Straddle the line in discord and rhyme 
I'm on the hunt I'm after you. 
Mouth is alive with juices like wine 
And I'm hungry like the wolf 

Stalked in the forest too close to hide 
I'll be upon you by the moonlight side 
Do do do do do do do dodo dododo dodo 
High blood Drumming on your skin it's so tight 
You feel my heat I'm just a moment behind 
Do do do do do do do dodo dododo dodo 

In touch with the ground 
I'm on the hunt I'm after you 
Scent and a sound. I'm lost and I'm found 
And I'm hungry like the wolf. 
Strut on a line it's discord and rhyme 
I howl and I whine I'm after you 
Mouth is alive all running inside 
And I'm hungry like the wolf. 

Hungry like the wolf 
Hungry like the wolf 
Hungry like the wolf 

Burning the ground I break from the crowd 
I'm on the hunt I'm after you 
I smell like I sound. I'm lost and I'm found 
And I'm hungry like the wolf 
Strut on a line it's discord and rhyme 
I'm on the hunt I'm after you 
Mouth is alive with juices like wine 
And I'm hungry like the wolf


----------



## Isen (Feb 9, 2010)

Emmy the Great- The Easter Parade

Is all that we've become,
Just nothing but hats and bags 
We're waiting for taxi cabs 
So you light cigarettes
And I'm taking drags 

In the air, a sea of words,
That didn't come soon enough 
In my mind a railway station 
And a ticket stub

And it is Easter in the town
I can hear as they strike off the bell 
We're listening to some old man 
Say he came back to life with a hole in his hand 

And now the Sunday school is gathered together in pink and in blue
They're heralding angels for you
But not for me

They're singing 
Gloria in excelsis Deo 
Deo

Gloria in excelsis
But there's no,
There's no hope

And I am grateful for the things 
That you've tried to show to me dear
But there no Arcadia
No Albion and there's no Jerusalem here

And underneath your pastures green
There's earth and there ash 
And there's bone
And there are things that disappear
Into it and then they are gone

And there is light that hits the sky
And then it is midnight again 
And there is my mother, my father, 
And you and we are all impermanent
And on the green they tell their tales about how even the dead can come  back
I just don't believe in that 

So you can keep on singing 

Gloria in exclelsis Deo 
Deo

Gloria in excelsis 
But there's no,
There's no hope

There's no such thing 
There's no such thing 
There's no such thing 
There's no such thing 
There's no such thing 
There's no such thing 
There's no such thing 
There's no such thing as ghosts                                                                  


 Send "The Easter Parade" Ringtone to your Cell


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 9, 2010)

From the mud of space and time
The universe designed observing eyes
Harvesting data through the game of life
Sentient equations summoned by the sunlight
In this world of passing souls
We pass one another on the spiraling crossroads
Meeting our faces as we come and go
Dancing for the gods and hoping they're watching our show

This world can be pretty dark and scary
Sometimes you've gotta look hard to find the beauty
Divine fire of life burns in you and I
We must kindle it together to help us survive the night
Sometimes I think I'm going insane
But this universe is just too strange to explain
The spirit inside me is too wild to tame
As I follow the lightning to guide me through the rain...


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2010)

*Anathema - Anyone, Anywhere*

No one seems to care anymore
 I wander through this night all alone
 No one feels the pain I have inside
 Looking at this world through my eyes

 No one really cares where I go
 Searching to feel warmth forever more
 The wheels of life they turn without me
 Now you are gone... eternally

 No...
 Don't leave me here
 The dream carries on
 Inside
 I know...
 Its not too late
 Lost moments blown away
 Tonight

 Mankind, with your heresy
 Can't you see that this is killing me
 There's no one in this life
 To be here with me at my side​


----------



## Krallis (Feb 9, 2010)

*MORNING AFTER*

Caught up against the wall again
Tied and chained to the ball again
Never cease to amaze in minds
So I just sleep sleep sleep please don't
Wake me till the morning after _[2x]_

Cut and bruised by the fall again
Lick my wounds like a dog again
Is that a light at the end of the tunnel
That I see I see please let it be but don't
Wake me till the morning after _[3x]_

Oh I'm so tired there has got to be an end
to the pain I feel when I'm
awake and alive alive alive
alive and I'm dreamin'

Caught up against the wall again
Tied and chained to the ball again
Is that a light at the end of the tunnel
That I see I see please let it be but don't
Wake me till the morning after _[3x]_

Oh I'm so tired there has got to be an end
to the pain I feel when I'm
Awake and alive alive alive
Alive and I'm dreamin'


----------



## Surgat (Feb 9, 2010)

*Led Zeppelin* - _Immigrant Song_.

"Ah, ah,
We come from the land of the ice and snow,
From the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
The hammer of the gods will drive our ships to new lands,
To fight the horde, singing and crying: Valhalla, I am coming!

"On we sweep with threshing oar, Our only goal will be the western shore.

"Ah, ah,
We come from the land of the ice and snow,
From the midnight sun where the hot springs blow.
How soft your fields so green, can whisper tales of gore,
Of how we calmed the tides of war. We are your overlords.

"On we sweep with threshing oar, Our only goal will be the western shore.

"So now you'd better stop and rebuild all your ruins,
For peace and trust can win the day despite of all your losing."


----------



## Krallis (Feb 10, 2010)

(Immigrant song is awesome )


*How Far Weve Come*
_Matchbox Twenty_

Hello
Hello
Hello

Waking up at the start of the end of the world,
But it's feeling just like every other morning before,
Now I wonder what my life is going to mean if it's gone,
The cars are moving like a half a mile an hour
And I started staring at the passengers who're waving goodbye
Can you tell me what was ever really special about me all this time?

I believe the world is burning to the ground
Oh well I guess we're gonna find out
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come
Well I believe it all is coming to an end
Oh well, I guess, we're gonna pretend,
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come

I think it turned ten o'clock but I don't really know
And I can't remember caring for an hour or so
Started crying and I couldn't stop myself
I started running but there's no where to run to
I sat down on the street took a look at myself
Said where you going man you know the world is headed for hell
Say your goodbyes if you've got someone you can say goodbye to

I believe the world is burning to the ground
Oh well I guess we're gonna find out
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come

Well I, believe, it all, is coming to an end
Oh well, I guess, we're gonna pretend,
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come

It's gone, gone, baby, it's all gone
There is no one on the corner and there's no one at home
It was cool cool, it was just all cool
Now it's over for me and it's over for you
Well it's gone, gone, baby, it's all gone
There is no one on the corner and there's no one at home
Well it was cool cool, it was just all cool
Now it's over for me and it's over for you

I believe the world is burning to the ground
Oh well I guess we're gonna find out
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come
Well I, believe, it all, is coming to an end
Oh well, I guess, we're gonna pretend,
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come
Let's see how far we've come


----------



## Stawks (Feb 10, 2010)

*Ska Sucks* by *Propagandhi*

Ska sucks. Ska revival isn't cool you stupid fuck. 
The bands are only in it for the bucks.
If you don't belive me your a shmuck. 
But the trend will die out with any luck. 

Ya-Ho! Rudi, a message to Rudi... Fuck you Rudi! Ska sucks.

Ska revival isn't cool you stupid fuck. 
The bands are only in it for the bucks. 
If you don't believe me you're a shmuck. 
But the trend will die out with any luck.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Feb 12, 2010)

Tommy the Cat Primus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8

"I remember as it were a meal ago" 

Said Tommy the Cat as he reeled back to clear whatever foreign 
Matter may have nestled it's way into His mighty throat. 
Many a fat alley rat had met it's demise while staring point 
Blank down the cavernous barrel of this awesome prowling machine. 
Truly a wonder of nature this urban predator. 
Tommy the cat had many a story to tell, 
But it was a rare occasion such as this that he did. 

"She came slidin' down the alleyway like butter drippin' off a hot biscuit. 
The aroma, the mean scent, was enough to arouse suspicion in 
Even the oldest of Tigers that hung around the hot spot in those days. 
The sight was beyond belief. Many a head snapped for double 
Even triple, takes as this vivacious feline made her her way into the 
Delta of the alleyway where the most virile of the young tabbys were 
Known to hang out. They hung in droves. Such a multitude of 
Masculinity could only be found in One place... and that was 
O'Malley's Alley. The air was thick with cat calls (no pun intended) 
But not even a muscle in her neck did twitch as she sauntered up into 
The heart of the alley. She knew what she wanted. She was lookin' 
For that stud bull, the he cat. And that was me. 
Tommy the Cat is my name and I say unto thee... 

Say baby do you wanna lay down by me"


----------



## Cylo (Feb 12, 2010)

The Gloaming - Radiohead



Genie let out the bottle
It is now the witching hour
Genie let out the bottle
It is now the witching hour
 Murderers you're murderers
We are not the same as you
 Genie let out the bottle
Funny haha funny how

When the walls bend
When the walls bend
With your breathing
With your breathing
 When the walls bend
When the walls bend
With your breathing
With your breathing
With your breathing
 They will suck you down
To the otherside
They will suck you down
To the otherside
They will suck you down
To the otherside
They will suck you down
To the otherside
 To the shadows blue and red
To the shadows blue and red
Your alarm bells
Your alarm bells
 To the shadows blue and red
To the shadows blue and red
Your alarm bells
Your alarm bells
 Should be ringing
 This is the gloaming


----------



## Takun (Feb 12, 2010)

David Bowie - After All

Please trip them gently, they don't like to fall, Oh by jingo
There's no room for anger, we're all very small, Oh by jingo
We're painting our faces and dressing in thoughts from the skies
They think that we're holding a secretive ball
Won't someone invite them
They're just taller children, that's all, after all

Man is an obstacle, sad as the clown, Oh by jingo
So hold on to nothing, and he won't let you down, Oh by jingo
Some people are marching together and some on their own
Quite alone
Others are running, the smaller ones crawl
But some sit in silence, they're just older children
That's all, after all

I sing with impertinence, shading impermanent chords, 
With my words
I've borrowed your time and I'm sorry I called
But the thought just occurred that we're nobody's children at all, after all

Live your rebirth and do what you will, Oh by jingo
Forget all I've said, please bear me no ill, Oh by jingo
After all, after all


----------



## Barak (Feb 12, 2010)

All the money in the world  Ainâ€™t worth dying for
Remember that you promised me  You wonâ€™t be a gangsta no more
Slushaj moj song, mafiozi (listen to my song mafia member)
Kak pazzient pri gipnoze (like a patient during hypnosis)
Ja tebe solju v rap proze (i'll pour on you in a rap prose)
Budto ja waterkloset (like i'm a watercloset)
Legenda dlja millionav, kak budto don karleone (legend for millions, like don karleone)
Brosaju v boj legiony slov kak napoleon (i throw a legion of words into fight like napoleon)
Vashi teksta ot besa (your texts are from the devil)
I ne imejut vesa (and have no meaning)
Ja govorju vam chesno (i'm telling you honestly)
Vasha zzena polpesa (your price is half a peso)
Ja napisal etot trek, chtoby kazhdiy znal, kto tut rap (i wrote this track for everyone to know who is rap here)
Sluschal ego vpret', sel na nego kak budto eto krek (listen to from now on, get hooked to it, like to crack)
Eto moj gangsta rap (this is my gangsta rap)
Potomu chto vne zakona (because it's against the law)
Eto moj gangsta rap (this is my gansta rap)
Dlja efira zaprescheniy (forbidden for TV)
Eto moj gangsta rap (this is my gangsta rap)
Dlja moih okrain i rajonov (for my suburbs and blocks)
Chorus:
All the money in the world  Ain't worth dying for
(Eto gangsta rap - this is gangsta rap)
Remember that you promised me You wonâ€™t be a gangsta no more
(Ja poju tibe ego - I'm singing this for you)
Boy you better think twice Before you walk out of that door
(Eto gangsta rap)
Remember that you promised me You wonâ€™t be a gangsta no more

Snizu kak underground (Below, like and underground)
Ja nachal body count (I started body count)
I dlja tebja seichas (And for you right now)
Eto posledniy round (This is the last round)
I esli hochesh, zovi menja killer, ja napregaju, kak triller (if you want call me a killer, i make you tensed like a thriller) 
Delaju easy money budto narkodealer (i make easy money, like a dope dealer)
Grozniy kak koza nostra (severe like cosa nostra)
S rifmami kak u monstra (with monster rhymes)
Budto soshol k vam s postera (as if i came to you from a poster)
Zhgu budto perezz ostro (i sting like a chili)
Ja napisal etot trek, chtoby zabrat vash hleb, budto ja pol breg ( i wrote this track to take away ur bread, as if i'm Paul Breg)
I snitsja po nocham vam, slovno schrek (for u to see me in ur dreams like Shrek)
Eto moj gangsta rap (this is my gangsta rap)
Potomu shto neformat (because it's non-format)
Eto moi gangsta rap (this is my gangsta rap)
Potomu shto schÃ¶t bez matta (because the score is without mat)
Eto moj gangsta rap (this is my gangsta rap
Potomu shto vsÃ¶ v nÃ¶m pravda, bratka (because everything is true in it, brother)
Chorus.
Kto skazal rap eta poza (who said rap is a pose)
Dlja pozzanow bez mozga (for boys with no brains)
Ja nachitaju s forsam (i rap with a force)
No ni igraju v bossa(but i don't play the boss)
Ja ne hochu popast tebe v playlist (i don't wanna get into ur playlist)
Ja hochu schtob kazhdiy moj relis, kazhdiy disk, trahnul show biz (i want my every release, every disk to **** the show biz)
Pomnju ja vzal mikrafon (i remember i took the mic)
Pomnju ja stal igrakom ( i remember i became a player)
I ne zhalel ni o chÃ¶m ( and didn't regret a thing)
Budto ja Al Kapon (as if i'm Al Capone)
I kulakami kak v ringe ja stroju vas budto king ( and with my fists like in a ring i rule u as a king)
Eto moj trek asassin, eto moj gangsta-dream (this is my assassin track, this is my gangsta dream)
Eto moj gangsta rap (this is my gangsta rap)
Potomu shto on ot boli (because it's from my pain)
Eto moj gangsta rap (this is my gangsta rap)
On ne ischet loghkoi doli (not looking for an easy life) 
Eto moj gangsta rap (this is my gangsta rap)
On kak ja ne mozhit zhit bez voli (like me, it can't live without freedom)


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 12, 2010)

A Toute Le Monde
          by
   Megadeth


Don't remember where I was
I realized life was a game
The more seriously I took things
The harder the rules became
I had no idea what it'd cost
My life passed before my eyes
I found out how little I accomplished
All my plans denied

So as you read this know my friends
I'd love to stay with you all
smile when you think of me
My body's gone that's all

A tout le monde (To all the world!)
A tout mes amis (To all my friends)
Je vous aime (I love you)
Je dois partir (I must leave)
These are the last words
I'll ever speak
And they'll set me free

If my heart was still alive
I know it would surely break
And my memories left with you
There's nothing more to say

Moving on is a simple thing
What it leaves behind is hard
You know the sleeping feel no more pain
And the living all are scarred

A tout le monde (To all the world!)
A tout mes amis (To all my friends)
Je vous aime (I love you)
Je dois partir (I must leave)
These are the last words
I'll ever speak
And they'll set me free

So as you read this know my friends
I'd love to stay with you all
Please smile, smile when you think about me
My body's gone that's all

A tout le monde (To all the world!)
A tout mes amis (To all my friends)
Je vous aime (I love you)
Je dois partir (I must leave)
These are the last words
I'll ever speak
And they'll set me free 
X2


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 12, 2010)

Epilogue -Opeth

































...


----------



## Bun (Feb 13, 2010)

Arcade Fire- Rebellion

Sleeping is giving in,
no matter what the time is.
Sleeping is giving in,
so lift those heavy eyelids.

People say that you'll die
faster than without water.
But we know it's just a lie,
scare your son, scare your daughter.

People say that your dreams
are the only things that save ya.
Come on baby in our dreams,
we can live on misbehavior.

Every time you close your eyes
Lies, lies!
Every time you close your eyes
Lies, lies!
Every time you close your eyes
Lies, lies!
Every time you close your eyes
Lies, lies!
Every time you close your eyes
Every time you close your eyes
Every time you close your eyes
Every time you close your eyes

People try and hide the night
underneath the covers.
People try and hide the light
underneath the covers.

Come on hide your lovers underneath the covers
come on hide your lovers
underneath the covers.

Hidin' from your brothers
underneath the covers,
come on hide your lovers
underneath the covers.

People say that you'll die
faster than without water,
but we know it's just a lie,
scare your son, scare your daughter,
Scare your son, scare your daughter.
Scare your son, scare your daughter.

Now here's the sun, it's alright!
(Lies, lies!)
Now here's the moon, it's alright!
(Lies, lies!)
Now here's the sun, it's alright!
(Lies, lies!)
Now here's the moon it's alright 
(Lies, lies!)

Every time you close your eyes
Lies, lies!
Every time you close your eyes
Lies, lies!
Every time you close your eyes
Lies, lies!
Every time you close your eyes
Lies, lies!

Every time you close your eyes

Every time you close your eyes

Every time you close your eyes

Lies, lies!


----------

